# GroupZ Meeting Tonight:



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

DATE: May 9. 2002
LOCATION: Fuddruckers; 91 freeway and Beach Blvd. Buena Park (cross street is Orangethorpe)
TIME: 7:30pm
There will be a special raffle for a new Nissan Factory Service Manual for each of the following years of 300zx's;
1984
1987
1988
1990
1993
*You must drive that year of 300ZX to the meeting to participate in the raffle.
(one FSM per year only)
Come early for the best parking. Z 'ya there!


----------

